# Cisco ASA with sonic wall content filter



## apollo_sj (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Guys. I'm really in need of the suggestions. 
Our location has around 200 users and we need to force in some content filtering in the internet access ASAP. 

Our current setup is 
---outside--- cisco ASA --- inside


Currently ASA is really doing great job. Its handling out DHCP request also.

Instead of ASA content filtering license, we bought SONIC WALL TZ 300 to enable content filtering service(CFS).
and want to connect it to ASA.

Since ASA is doing its job in a great way we want to keep ASA for firewall only and other jobs like dhcp and mainly CFS in sonic wall. 
so proposed setup looks like this
---outside--cisco ASA (firewall)---Sonic wall(routing, dhcp,CFS)--inside--

Question to myself was how to forward traffic from ASA to sonicwall?? Should i use any encapsulation between them ?? Which port should i use to connect to ASA-- LAN or WAN??

Please guide how to implement this technically. 

Any other setup suggestion is most welcome.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate,

In order to forward traffic from the ASA, you will need to have two routes configured. One default route pointing to the internet and a route pointing to your internal network:

route outside 0 0 <ip of isp default gateway>
route inside x.x.x.x x.x.x.x <ip of sonic wall>

Connect the LAN port of the ASA to the Sonicwall.


----------

